# Museum specimen request - Green Anaconda



## nicolajnewton (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi folks. Bit of an awkward ask. My business works with museums. I have been asked if I can supply a museum with a taxidermied Green Anaconda. A bit of an awkward ask but if any of your adult Green Anaconda have unfortunately passed away I would be interested in taking one off your hands. This would be preserved by a high quality taxidermist and added to a permanent collection after being on show in an exhibition which opens in January. Let me know if this is something you'd like to do and I can speak with you directly. 
Thanks very much.
Nicola


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Nicola, that's an unusual request, and I was intrigued that for someone who joined up over a decade ago you had such a low post count, so I checked your profile.... Most were for similar unusual requests.. Images of snake poo... An egg tooth.... and now a stuffed anaconda !!!! Beats the normal request for large snake for a photo shoot, or a party !!


----------



## nicolajnewton (Mar 23, 2011)

Malc said:


> Hi Nicola, that's an unusual request, and I was intrigued that for someone who joined up over a decade ago you had such a low post count, so I checked your profile.... Most were for similar unusual requests.. Images of snake poo... An egg tooth.... and now a stuffed anaconda !!!! Beats the normal request for large snake for a photo shoot, or a party !!


HI Malc
Yes I know what you mean. My business is Blue Tokay - www.bluetokay.co.uk and we have exhibitions which we tour to venues like museums. We have a snake exhibition which is probably what my earlier questions were in connection with. This latest ask is because we also acquire specimens for museums if they are putting on their own exhibitions and need something specific. In this case, a Green Anaconda. We acquired a rattlesnake this way a bunch of years ago, so I though tit worth a punt. 

Cheers
Nicola


----------



## nicolajnewton (Mar 23, 2011)

nicolajnewton said:


> HI Malc
> Yes I know what you mean. My business is Blue Tokay - www.bluetokay.co.uk and we have exhibitions which we tour to venues like museums. We have a snake exhibition which is probably what my earlier questions were in connection with. This latest ask is because we also acquire specimens for museums if they are putting on their own exhibitions and need something specific. In this case, a Green Anaconda. We acquired a rattlesnake this way a bunch of years ago, so I though tit worth a punt.
> 
> Cheers
> Nicola


*it 😂😂


----------

